# carlisle gym. would members recommend it or not?



## gearoid (12 Sep 2005)

Hi,
I'm looking for any opinions/advice from current or ex members of Carlisle gym as to how they found it, as I am thinking about joining. I know I should go down myself and have a look but just to start the ball rolling I thought I'd seek out some informed opinions.

I hear it has a 25m swimming pool. I am wondering how crowded it is and what people think of the other facilities, cycling/rowing machines, sauna, changing rooms, lockers etc..

Thanks in advance,
Gearoid


----------



## DaveD (13 Sep 2005)

Well I only joined about a month ago after a couple of years with Total Fitness in Sandyford and I'm quite impressed. There are always plenty of people there using equipment but I've yet to find it a problem, loads of cardio machines each with its own personal TV (bring your own headphones). The bikes are all the reclined type rather than the normal ones, I'm not keen on them but I suppose you get used to them.

The changing rooms are always spotlessly clean, plenty of space and no carpet tiles on the floor (Total Fitness does have carpet tiles for some odd reason, bit stinky now).

Plenty of staff on hand to offer advice too. The pool gets plenty of use but half is laned off for those into doing serious laps. The steam room is HUGE! Good sauna, and two large jacuzzi pools. 

I would advise you to take a look at a time when you're likely to use it to satisfy yourself but I've had no complaints so far. Good value also, I paid €450 for 16 months - don't know how they worked that out. The offers seem to change all teh the time.

D


----------



## gearoid (13 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the info DaveD! I'll go check it out.


----------



## *indi* (15 Dec 2005)

I joined this club around March and survived less than 8 weeks before I asked for my money back.  Each piece of equipment has it's own tv, there's music blaring out over the gym and the pool all the time so it's impossible to find any place in the complex where you can relax - it's totally bonkers.  Run, run far away!


----------

